# G5 Emergency.....HELP!



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok an artist just brought me a a G5 duel 1.8 with 2 gigs of ram but the dang thing wont boot. All I get is the blue light blinking TWICE. Not three times. Im thinking bad PSU or Mobo. Any ideas guys? Please I need help on this one ASAP because I need to pull the HD to get a project off if this cant be fixed. 

Heres what Iv done so far.

1. Reset the board.
2. Rearranged the ram.
3. Replaced the ram.
4. Replaced the HD.

What else can I do?


----------



## v-zero (Oct 13, 2008)

That's either CPU or Board. If you're lucky you might be able to pick up another logic board for cheap, but do you have another G5 to test those PPC's?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2008)

Logic board is shot. Another quality Apple product.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Logic board is shot. Another quality Apple product.



Hey now, my G5 is still going strong. lol.

You're positive it's the logic board? Will it let you do a Pram reset?


----------

